# Windows 8.1 Pro 64 Bit OS Should I have 4GB RAM or 8GB RAM ?



## Kvishal (May 2, 2014)

So Finally I have purchased my new Laptop. It is a little old config machine but nevertheless suits my requirement for now so...My question is, it has come with an inbuilt RAM of just 2GB. I want the machine to be butter smooth in terms of multi-tasking and browsing between windows and apps and softwares. Should I upgrade it to 4GB RAM will that be good enough or should I upgrade to 8GB RAM ? will the extra money in going for 8GB RAM will it help or even 4GB RAM will do the job well, so the extra 8GB of RAM will not make any noticable difference ?

Upgrading my current RAM from 2GB to 4GB or 8GB will make the browsing, multi-tasking smooth right ? or it would be no use ?

My Machine is 

Intel Pentium Quadcore Processor 2.16 GHz
2GB Default inbuilt RAM 
64 bit Machine 
Windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit OS.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 2, 2014)

4 GB RAM is the least you should should have now a days. If the laptop has an extra unused RAM slot, you can get another 2 GB stick.


----------



## Kvishal (May 2, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 4 GB RAM is the least you should should have now a days. If the laptop has an extra unused RAM slot, you can get another 2 GB stick.



But the point is, does it use all this installed RAM ? All of it ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 2, 2014)

It depends on what softwares you use. More ram gives you the ability to run more apps simultaneously and more smoothly.


----------



## Kvishal (May 2, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It depends on what softwares you use. More ram gives you the ability to run more apps simultaneously and more smoothly.



I am more concerned about it should not hang my windows while multi-tasking which is happening right now ! Hence I am looking out for more RAM ! Will it help in general multi-tasking ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2014)

4 GB ram should be sufficient for you, after all, you won't be using resource hogging applications or playing games given the processor of the laptop.


----------



## shrirangbhavsar (May 4, 2014)

Ya if you want to hard multitask then go for 4gb ram it will be sufficient and no need to have 8gb ram its required when you want to play graphics intensive games.


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

For your purposes, 4gb is enough


----------



## $hadow (May 4, 2014)

Windows 8.1 is optimised for 1gb ram. 4gb will be sufficient for you.


----------



## hitesh (May 4, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Windows 8.1 is optimised for 1gb ram.



Interesting, didn't know that

EDIT : Whoohoo 300th post


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2014)

hitesh said:


> Interesting, didn't know that
> 
> EDIT : Whoohoo 300th post



Yeah just get on it and get 4GB ram


----------



## Kvishal (May 13, 2014)

I was just about to upgrade my RAM when the Service Center Engineer told me this, that if your main intention of upgrading your current RAM from 2GB to 4GB is that your operation between windows, softwares, APPs get very smooth that is not going to drastically change, Yes having more RAM would definitely help but if you think that having additional RAM will never hang your windows or computer or the round circle which keeps moving when your task is yet getting completed will not happen. If you are expecting that, it is not going to happen. Having a smooth multi-tasking operation between tasks and windows,  just does not depends on RAM. Your Processor, RAM and the mother Board chips used they all go in to make a butter smooth system. So you being on a QUAD CORE PROCESSOR with 2.1 GHz is not going to help even if you upgrade your RAM to 4 GB yes it may marginally help, change by about 15%-20% but that's it don't expect your system to beome a Ferrari Car after the RAM Upgrade.

Guys please Advise ! I am confused !


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 13, 2014)

Kvishal said:


> I was just about to upgrade my RAM when the Service Center Engineer told me this, that if your main intention of upgrading your current RAM from 2GB to 4GB is that your operation between windows, softwares, APPs get very smooth that is not going to drastically change, Yes having more RAM would definitely help but if you think that having additional RAM will never hang your windows or computer or the round circle which keeps moving when your task is yet getting completed will not happen. If you are expecting that, it is not going to happen. Having a smooth multi-tasking operation between tasks and windows,  just does not depends on RAM. Your Processor, RAM and the mother Board chips used they all go in to make a butter smooth system. So you being on a QUAD CORE PROCESSOR with 2.1 GHz is not going to help even if you upgrade your RAM to 4 GB yes it may marginally help, change by about 15%-20% but that's it don't expect your system to beome a Ferrari Car after the RAM Upgrade.
> 
> Guys please Advise ! I am confused !



nobody told you that ram upgrade will bring a ferrari like experience !!!
with more ram, you can multi task a lot, implies, you can run multiple apps simultaneously.  with 2gb ram you will be limited with a number of apps at a time. dont expect a drastic  change. being a laptop, if you upgrade the hdd to an ssd, you might see a huge bump in overall responsivity for your system .


----------



## Prashmith (May 13, 2014)

True,as others said ram is not everything And 4gb should be more then enought  ,if you want more speed get a ssd ,my pc saw a major boost with the ssd


----------



## Kvishal (May 13, 2014)

Prashmith said:


> True,as others said ram is not everything And 4gb should be more then enought  ,if you want more speed get a ssd ,my pc saw a major boost with the ssd




So the round circle which keeps appearing on a your browser windows after say 2-3 hours of heavy, continuous use of your system that will still happen even after I upgrade the RAM and I will still have to wait for the browser to get free of the earlier task ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 13, 2014)

Kvishal said:


> So the round circle which keeps appearing on a your browser windows after say 2-3 hours of heavy, continuous use of your system that will still happen even after I upgrade the RAM and I will still have to wait for the browser to get free of the earlier task ?



browsers eats up lot of ram especially if you opened many tabs with so much rich multimedia content like images/flash. so 2 gb ram will be cutting close then. can you post a screenshot of task manager showing the ram usage of the browser when you experience this problem?


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 14, 2014)

4gb works for me


----------



## Kvishal (May 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> browsers eats up lot of ram especially if you opened many tabs with so much rich multimedia content like images/flash. so 2 gb ram will be cutting close then. can you post a screenshot of task manager showing the ram usage of the browser when you experience this problem?



View attachment 14369
View attachment 14370
Ok here you go...I have attached 2 screenshots of the Task Manager.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 14, 2014)

IF you really need a butter smooth experience, then get a ssd. Thats the best update any system can get. OF course its a lot more pricey option..


----------

